

AWS Cloudfront down? - omgbear

Status page says all is okay, none of my cloudfront domains resolve.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?f=realtime&amp;q=cloudfront&amp;src=typd
======
cothomps
Doesn't seem global - the CF domains I hsve in us-east seem fine

------
mharty
west-1 down, but intermittently. receiving monitor alerts from Sydney, Sao
Paulo, Singapore, London, New York and SF, but never experienced issues
locally (Boston).

------
drewjaja
It is down for us as well....

